# Colorful community fish



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 37 gallon tank of community fish:fish9:. There's 2 Angel fish, that I did not want but my husband purchased two days ago. 3 Mollies, 6 Zebra Danios 2 Dwarf African Frogs and 2 Clown loaches that I am going to try to return. I listened to the kid in the store instead of consulting you guys first. He told me that they would be fine in a 30 gallon community tank. I've since read that they will grow too large for my 37 gallon. Anyway, I need at least two colorful fish since my fish are fun too observe but boring in color. Can you recommend two colorful community fish? Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Serpae tetras,harlequin rasboras,and cherry barbs are colorful,hardy community members.Most of them prefer a school of 5 or so,but do stay relatively small.


----------



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

I just looked up your recommendations. I think I like the Cherry Barbs the most but they are listed as semi aggressive. Is that true?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO they shouldn't cause any trouble with the fish you have.They are generally accepted as reasonably peaceful community fish.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I have six Cherry Barbs, 2 males and 4 females. The male I just added Friday gets a bit ornery, chases around everyone including the Cories but doesn't nip at anyone. The other five are quite peaceful.... a bit shy even.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I would go with more Danios, they're very peaceful, and they come in several different colours and patterns. Harliquin Rasboras are also lovely. But if you don't want more fish, you could add a small package of coloured gravel/sand. I find it adds variety to natural-coloured substrate. Pour it in, then vacuum. Vacuuming will spread it out.


----------

